# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى الهندسي العام >  إن كنت تبحث عن كتاب فإليك الطريقة - شرح التسجيل بموقع gigapedia.com

## زهره التوليب

*السلام عليكم جميعا...*

* اتمنى أن تكونوا بصحة وعافية...*

* اليوم جبت لكم موقع مدهش جدا.. ماتتخيلوا قد ايه استفدت منه...*

* http://search.gigapedia.org*

* أهم شئ تسجلوا في الموقع وهو طبعا مجانا... وتتبعو الصورة التالية...*

** 


*ادخل على الموقع* 
* http://www.gigapedia.org*
*  واشترك فية اولا*
*  وبعد اشتراكك وتسجيل الدخول*
*  اكتب اسم الكتاب أو الموضوع أو حتي المؤلف في خانة البحث*
*  بس خلي بالك نشط اختيار* 
*  Item search*
*  زي ماهو موجود في الصورة*



** 

** 

* هنا يمكنك البحث عن كتاب معين ان كان لديك الترقيم الدولى* 
** 

* نتيجة البحث ان كان الكتاب متوفرآ بالموقع*
** 

* روابط التحميل  للكتاب*
** 

* البحث بدلالة عنوان الكتاب أو اسم المؤلف* 
** 


*وهناك مواقع اخرى ومليئة بالكتب احببت ان تستفيدوا منها*

* http://www.myebookshare.info/*
* هذا الموقع يحتاج الى تسجيل اشتراك*

----------


## سماا

يسلموووووووواا حبيبتي :Icon15:  :Icon15:  :Icon15:

----------


## اسعد السلوان

يسلمو الايادي وجزاك الله تعالى الف خير
 :36 3 13[1]:

----------


## شذى البنفسج

welcome  :Cgiving:

----------


## tatta

:36 10 2[1]:  :Dance:

----------


## نسمة هندسية

شكرا كتير موضوع رائع

----------

